# Lc. Azure Dynasty 'Blue Angel'



## Greenpaph (Mar 1, 2007)

Photo from Sunset Valley Orchids (Fred Clarke) two weeks ago.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 1, 2007)

Peter that is stunning and well bloomed :clap:


----------



## toddybear (Mar 1, 2007)

Incredible plant and flowers!


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 2, 2007)

WOW!!!! what great color


----------



## Barbara (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow, I'm drooling! Thanks for sharing this one.


----------



## Heather (Mar 2, 2007)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Nautilus (Mar 6, 2007)

Now that is beautiful!!!!


----------



## L I Jane (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice one!


----------



## adiaphane (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 6, 2007)

wow stunning display! that colour is excellent too


----------



## Cinderella (Mar 7, 2007)

That is one fantastic plant.


----------

